# Looking for some books, could use some help.



## SkyKitsune (Feb 15, 2010)

Ive been looking around for some books but haven't the first idea where to start looking or how to search for what I'm looking for. I'm looking for book(s) that are like Kyell Gold's Volle series. Fantasy old world setting with a homosexual love scene. Furry or no furry that's not so important.

Looking for stories under that specific scenario is hard to turn up results without looking through book after book and hoping to find one. So does anyone have any good recommendations for me?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry, I'm in the same boat as you. I prefer them to be furry but I haven't had much luck other than the occasional FAF story or a webcomic or 2.

Btw, Welcome to the FAF (Fur affinity forums)!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, I'm in the same boat as you. I prefer them to be furry but I haven't had much luck other than the occasional FAF story or a webcomic or 2.
> 
> Btw, Welcome to the FAF (Fur affinity forums)!


If you didn't notice, he joined in Feb of last year... Lol. He just hasn't posted.  I am in the same boat also, sadly...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

fanfiction.net

for all your smutty smut.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

yay! I'm gonna go whore it up on the smut site


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yay! I'm gonna go whore it up on the smut site


Why are you so obsessed with sex and pornography?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you so obsessed with sex and pornography?



I have a terrible love life...that's why I'm turning gay, not enough female affection (unless I count your mom, ZING!)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I have a terrible love life...that's why I'm turning gay, not enough female affection (unless I count your mom, ZING!)


I have a terrible love life too but I don't jack it and look at porn every day :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a mate.

ohhhhh I just won the game...

;3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a mate.
> 
> ohhhhh I just won the game...
> 
> ;3


Let the angry and bitter single people bitch at each other in peace! =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a terrible love life too but I don't jack it and look at porn every day :V


But I'm a whore....If I don't do it myself I have to go have wild buttsecks with someone else and I don't want people to take it the wrong way 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Let the angry and bitter single people bitch at each other in peace! =[



I'm not bitter, just a lil lonely but that's normal in the FAF...I wouldn't quite call this bitching either...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I'm a whore....If I don't do it myself I have to go have wild buttsecks with someone else and I don't want people to take it the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bitter, just a lil lonely but that's normal in the FAF...I wouldn't quite call this bitching either...



my ego is a whore.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I'm a whore....If I don't do it myself I have to go have wild buttsecks with someone else and I don't want people to take it the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bitter, just a lil lonely but that's normal in the FAF...I wouldn't quite call this bitching either...


Well I am lonely AND bitter. >=[


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I am lonely AND bitter. >=[



*hug*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *hug*


<3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well seeing as how you won't let me look at porn and relieve myself, I'ma have to take it out on you H&K <3.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well seeing as how you won't let me look at porn and relieve myself, I'ma have to take it out on you H&K <3.


But I like vaginas =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like vaginas =[



But I like cocks =]


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I like cocks =]



fun fun

I like turtles.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> fun fun
> 
> I like turtles.



Random much? That's not even sexually related >.<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I like cocks =]


Well I don't. >=[


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> fun fun
> 
> I like turtles.



OMG. I FUCKING LOVE TURTLES.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay, an "im alone in this world" thread, i wanna play!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OMG. I FUCKING LOVE TURTLES.



Me too. Turtles are awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty why do you wanna rape me


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> Yay, an "im alone in this world" thread, i wanna play!



Look at how cheery I am, I'm not depressed (that much ) Being single and lonely isn't by any means permanent. It takes time to find whom you're truly looking for.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Look at how cheery I am, I'm not depressed (that much ) Being single and lonely isn't by any means permanent. It takes time to find whom you're truly looking for.


I'm not depressed as much as I am annoyed >=[

Also still doesn't explain why you want to rape me.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Look at how cheery I am, I'm not depressed (that much ) Being single and lonely isn't by any means permanent. It takes time to find whom you're truly looking for.


 
That might take a while, but time is the one thing iv'e got...well that and dementia


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not depressed as much as I am annoyed >=[
> 
> Also still doesn't explain why you want to rape me.



But I don't truly want to.....I just act like it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I don't truly want to.....I just act like it


All the men here want to rape me though...


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All the men here want to rape me though...


 
Not me im not gay, just insane is all


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All the men here want to rape me though...



I'm sure no one would truly do it....you're taking things too seriously, and playing hard to get  isn't really helping your cause.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sure no one would truly do it....you're taking things too seriously, and playing hard to get isn't really helping your cause.


 
lolololololololol:grin:


----------



## Tommy (Feb 16, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> Not me im not gay, just insane is all



I'm not gay either, nor into rape.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sure no one would truly do it....you're taking things too seriously, and playing hard to get  isn't really helping your cause.


lonelykitsune would, and you know that >_>

You probably would too sine you're a cock slut.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh right books..uuuuh id try the library


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lonelykitsune would, and you know that >_>
> 
> You probably would too sine you're a cock slut.



Dude you know he wouldn't. Who're u kidding. I've never truly gotten intimate with another guy so I highly doubt someone unwilling would be my first....

Edit: I've been listening to pandora radio (online radio station thingy) and it played about 8 Def Leppard songs and I can honestly say they all suck....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude you know he wouldn't. Who're u kidding. I've never truly gotten intimate with another guy so I highly doubt someone unwilling would be my first....
> 
> Edit: I've been listening to pandora radio (online radio station thingy) and it played about 8 Def Leppard songs and I can honestly say they all suck....


*GET
OUT*

_*NOW*_


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *GET
> OUT*
> 
> _*NOW*_



Too late, already knotted


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Too late, already knotted


You're fucking creepy... D=


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're fucking creepy... D=




I hope you realize I'm busting out laughing now. I'm not normally like this, it's just funny to tease a teaser


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you realize I'm busting out laughing now. I'm not normally like this, it's just funny to tease a teaser


You're scaring me...

I now know what it feels like.

Never again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're scaring me...
> 
> I now know what it feels like.
> 
> Never again.




Wait what!? You're giving up teasing us whores?!?!!! Awww, I is depressed now v_v


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you realize I'm busting out laughing now. I'm not normally like this, it's just funny to tease a teaser


 
*smacks forehead* you guys are silly


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wait what!? You're giving up teasing us whores?!?!!! Awww, I is depressed now v_v


Yes. I realize how creepy it is now. And it makes people think I am gay. >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. I realize how creepy it is now. And it makes people think I am gay. >=[



I think everyone knows you're straight....


Edit: OOh kinky song

Prison sex by Tool...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think everyone knows you're straight....
> 
> 
> Edit: OOh kinky song
> ...


Tool sucks. And apparently not since half the people here want to rape me.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tool sucks. And apparently not since half the people here want to rape me.


how do you do it, can i get some tips?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> how do you do it, can i get some tips?


I have no idea.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lube it up, stick it in....simple and painless (hopefully)


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lube it up, stick it in....simple and painless (hopefully)


Just remember, no matter what you do as long as you say no homo afterward it's not gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Just remember, no matter what you do as long as you say no homo afterward it's not gay.




No, it's ONLY gay if ballz touch hehe.

Love fap


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

God damnit why do I come here.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, it's ONLY gay if ballz touch hehe.
> 
> Love fap



0_0

I...I'm gonna go now...
*slowly makes my way to the door*


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit why do I come here.


 
done being dumb for a while, yeah why im i coming back too.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't even know why I'm lurking here... *leaves*


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

k good night everyone


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> k good night everyone


Your avatar looks like a dog, not a lion.


----------



## SkyKitsune (Feb 16, 2010)

Good god I go to work for 8 hours and come back to find this thread going way off topic <.<

However I'm not looking for smut, I'm looking for gay love scene aka lovey dovey mushy stuff. Thats why I referenced Kyell, sure theres sex in his books but its more about the story then I feel like fapping time to read stuff.


----------



## furatail (Feb 16, 2010)

Watership Down got me off.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 16, 2010)

look for "puÃ±o y letra"
like mein kampf, only its by the leader of the peruvian terrorist organization shinning path.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray, by Oscar Wilde.


----------

